# Toro 51936 Weed Trimmer



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, I have a Toro Model 51936 Weed Trimmer Carb Model Walbro WYA 32 242 and the problem i am having is after about 20 minutes of use it will stall out. If i try restarting it it won't start unless I move the choke lever back to choke and quickly move it back to run. It will run for about another minute then dies again. I can do that over and over again and eventually finish trimming the grass. 

Things i have done so far to correct the problem are:
1- Rebuilt the carb with a carb kit
2- Removed the exhaust screen
3- Cleaned the fuel filter and confirmed flow
4- tightened all screws on the engine
5- added a very small amount of gasket sealer with gasket that is between the carb and body
6- Clean spark plug
7- Checked spark plug wire for cracks

Any ideas what else it could be? Think i have almost covered everything i can think of and read in the fourms. Any additional ideas would be greatly appreciated and thanks for taking the time to read my post 

Have a great Day
Hemlo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello.By using the choke,you are confirming that to little fuel is reaching the cylinder.You could have a clogged gas cap vent or there is still some dirt in the carb.As Geogrubb has pointed out many times,try squirting some carb cleaner around the carb mounting gasket and see if the engine changes tone.Maybe the heat from running is causing an air leak at that point.Also try loosening the cap and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

*Trimmer*

Thanks usmcgrunt, It died again so i got it restarted and sprayed carb cleaner at the throttle body area and it did change the speed of the trimmer so i'm guessing a air leak when it heats up.

To fix this do i just get a couple new gaskets? or just make a better seal with gasket maker or is something else screwed up ? Please advise


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

New gaskets are recommended.You can either order them online,purchase from a local shop,or buy some thin gasket material from an auto store and make your own.Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't spray at the throttle body, spray behind the carb and along the intake and other mating surfaces, you are trying to find where the engine is getting air other than through the carb. Have a good oen, Geo


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

*Toro*

Alrighty bought a new gasket and now its working again. Thanks a tons guys for the help!:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your Welcome.Good job on the repair.You saved some money and have the satisfaction of knowing "You fixed it"!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------

